
In-Depth Technical Analyses of MySQL LOAD LOCAL INFILE Security Issue - PeterZaitsev
https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/02/06/percona-responds-to-mysql-local-infile-security-issues/
======
oneiroi
As a note, please be informed that currently the post has <REDACTED> sections,
this is as we have not new received response from MySQL upstream, on or before
28th of Feb we will release the details depending on when/if upstream respond
(pcap, screenshots of pcaps, working PoC python code adapted from original
OSS).

------
avivallssa
This is worth a read and thanks for such a detailed explanation

